

A visual approach to calculus problems (2000) - nkurz
http://www.its.caltech.edu/~mamikon/VisualCalc.html

======
nkurz
PDF with prettier pictures and some sidebars here:
<http://eands.caltech.edu/articles/Apostol%20Feature.pdf>

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
Ah, I'm relieved. I found it hard to imagine that Dr. Apostol would have
misspelled Paul Erdös' surname (as in the webpage), but it's correct in the
PDF.

